# Application Error - 0xc000000d



## Jpyin (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi,

When startup, pop up message of application error 0xc000000d - the application was unable to start correctly. 
I've tried starting Acrobat, Microsoft applications, etc, the same pop up message appears.

Any advice?

Thanks so much!


----------



## kosciuska (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,
I dont know a lot about it, but I think this link might be useful:


----------

